# Christmas Ornaments



## BernieW (Oct 13, 2007)

Been getting ready for Christmas this year. I sell quite a few of these during the holiday season. Some will be displayed at the Carnagie Arts Center in November. Lot of fun to make.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2007)

Very well done indeed. I too do the birdhouses and are a great seller. On the globes are they hollowed out????  What type finish are you using???


----------



## BernieW (Oct 13, 2007)

The finish on all is either spray poly or spray lacquer. Yes all the globes are hollowed and only weigh a couple of ounces. I noticed you use name jttheclockman. Do you work on clocks? I have a clock repair shop here and build a few when time permits. Thanks for your kind comment.


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice work Bernie, where do you buy those mini birds from?


----------



## BernieW (Oct 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pompeyite_
> 
> Nice work Bernie, where do you buy those mini birds from?



I get them at Michael's. You can get different sizes.


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BernieW_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## txbatons (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are beautiful. Nice work on all of them!


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pompeyite_
> 
> Nice work Bernie, where do you buy those mini birds from?



Hobby Lobby has them as well.  Ebay has some from time to time.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 15, 2007)

Craft Supply also has the birds. Nice work Bernie, I can't believe it getting to be that time of year.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 15, 2007)

I was astounded to see the Christmas decorations going up at Lowes and Home Depot a week ago


----------



## kkwall (Oct 16, 2007)

Brilliant work. []


----------



## louisbry (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work Bernie. Your bird houses are especially beautiful.


----------

